# Pirate music?



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

I am looking for some pirate-sounding music. Something without lyrics, to fill in the spaces between the routines that my 3-axis skulls will be performing. I know that I had a link to a site that had some really cool tracks for download before, but when I follow the link, I need a password to enter and I seem to have lost that information (of course!). If anyone knows where some tracks are available, I would really appreciate it. 

Thank you!


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

What about the instrumental music from Pirates of the Caribbean? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m5GdzfiiOU <- Hoist the Colors is a good one  spooky but has lyrics
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQrYEEfgbG8

Just get it on YouTube and then go to listentoyoutube.com and grab the audio from it. I'm sure there are other scary pirate music too.


----------



## Jezebel Truant (Sep 1, 2011)

Nox Arcana has a pirate themed album.

Link


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

All context aside, this kinda sounds like pirate music to me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygNuRpwZqRU and this also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkT2wW3-1jQ Maybe i'm just confusing celtic with pirates. IDK. Good luck!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Try my stuff...lotsa good pirate stuff in the folders!!!

http://www.4shared.com/folder/jHBMmngt/Pirates.html

password hauntforum


----------

